# NCase M1 watercooling ideas?



## LiveOrDie (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys looks like a custom loop is a must for me in my M1 my dual fan 780 TI just gets to hot and ill lose money changing cards now so i mite as well just get a custom loop to save me wasting more money.

I'm looking at these follow parts.

M1 NCase Reservoir ( FIXED PART)

Swiftech Apogee Drive II CPU Waterblock Pump

Swiftech MCR220-XP eXtreme Performance Dual 120mm Radiator

EK GeForce 780 GTX Ti VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal (EK-FC780 GTX Ti 


Any ideas are welcome i haven't made a custom loop before so any feed back is welcome.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 11, 2013)

That is one tough case to watercool in. I know ncase tested the swiftech 220 in the case but just for the cpu. Getting the gpu into the loop will be a little difficult but not impossible.

It kind of defeats the purpose of a small case but have you considered an external radiator?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 11, 2013)

I've seen photos of it done will a slim rad affect it to much if I run my gpu as well off it?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 11, 2013)

it would work. It is just not ideal. I can't say with certainty if it will perform any better than it does now on air.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 12, 2013)

I can fit a biger one in there but its really pushing it and how would you install it with out having long hoses.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 12, 2013)

Live OR Die said:


> I can fit a biger one in there but its really pushing it and how would you install it with out having long hoses.


You are going to have to be creative. One thing that might help would be angled barbs/compression fittings. There will be a lot of trial and error. Be prepared for that.

Have you considered bigger better aircooling. Maybe a bigger artic xcellero heatsink or something. I know the m1 has space for a triple slot cooler. That will only help so much. What I think you really need is better airflow, specifically exaust.

I am surprised I am the only one to comment here. There are more knowledgeable people here than I. I knew the general attitude to watercooling here is go big or go home but this really seems to proves it too me.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 12, 2013)

Well thanks any way man but looks like ill be ether using the M1 for a media build or selling the thing just cant do that to my hardware it was like trying to put a cat in a shoe box.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 12, 2013)

hm
what is airflow direction  of your h100i


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey guys what type of fittings do i need and hose does this seem right ? The 90 Degree fittings are for the GPU?

2 for waterblock 
2 for rad
2 for res
2 90 degree GPU 

??


----------



## d1nky (Dec 20, 2013)

ive seen loads of pics of this case either modded or watercooled with a very short simple loop.

you have the right idea about the swiftech waterblock/pump, my only concern is that there will be very little water volume and not much heat dissipation.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 20, 2013)

is there an exhaust, or is it a toaster?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive seen loads of pics of this case either modded or watercooled with a very short simple loop.
> 
> you have the right idea about the swiftech waterblock/pump, my only concern is that there will be very little water volume and not much heat dissipation.



Arr thanks i remember seeing these before just couldn't find where, So ill need 4 90 degree fittings.

And for the water volume you can see the M1 Res is a lot bigger it actually goes over the grommets. 











phanbuey said:


> is there an exhaust, or is it a toaster?



Because the case is so small you have the rad fans pushing air out the side, While air is getting sucked in from the top.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 20, 2013)

In their testing they used a 3770k and a 7970 and had better than stock temps for quieter.

@d1nky, I don't get why water volume would be a concern. My loop uses very little water, 1/4 a gallon roughly, and I get excellent temps on a 240mm radiator. Although it is the 80mm thick monsta radiator with push pull fans. Less waters means you will just hit max temps sooner.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 20, 2013)

james888 said:


> @d1nky, I don't get why water volume would be a concern. My loop uses very little water, 1/4 a gallon roughly, and I get excellent temps on a 240mm radiator. Although it is the 80mm thick monsta radiator with push pull fans. Less waters means you will just hit max temps sooner.



this is my point, with less dissipation (thin rad) temps will get to max quickly and not be cooled enough. especially with a cpu/gpu at max etc.

this is my only concern


----------



## Nordic (Dec 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this is my point, with less dissipation (thin rad) temps will get to max quickly and not be cooled enough. especially with a cpu/gpu at max etc.
> 
> this is my only concern


Small case means no space for bigger rad or more water unless he uses an external anything, defeating the purpose. I am mostly worried he wont be able to supply the fans with enough air.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 21, 2013)

The H00i did fine in there it just the hoses where to bent up, I think it will be fine a lot of people are doing the same set up as me.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey guys im no longer going to use the Swiftech Apogee Drive II CPU Waterblock Pump now im looking a good small pump any ideas? 

was looking at the 

*EK-DDC 3.2 PWM (12V PWM pump)* or 
*EK-DDC 3.25 (12V DC pump) *


----------

